# Need to rehome a very special three legged cat.



## Kate Edwards (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello all, it is with a heavy heart that I write this post. I need to find a suitable home for my beautiful cat Bella. She is a very timid and anxious girl with three legs. I have had her for ten years after finding her at a rescue centre when she was about one year old. 
It took a lot of work and love to get her to come out from her hiding places which may need to happen again at her new home. 
Since my first child was born Bella has not been responding well and now we have a second on the way and her favourite hiding room is going to have to become s bedroom. I feel she may be happier in another home although it really would have to be the perfect place before I would let her go. 
Ideally looking for either a single or couple who have time to dedicate to her with no children or other pets. 
Please contact me if you think you might be the person to give her a loving home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Kate Edwards, I am sorry you have not had any responses so far.

It is always very sad when a family pet has to lose their home when the human babies come along  Even more so when the pet is in their senior years, as your cat is, and nervous too, as they will find it hard to adjust to a new environment.

I wondered if you had considered the possibility of adding some extra space for your cat in the form of an outdoor run with a cosy shelter inside, which she could access when she wants to through a cat flap in the back door. I am not suggesting you leave her out there, but it would be somewhere for her to escape to for peace and quiet when she finds the noise and bustle of the house too much to cope with.

During the evenings once the children are asleep in bed your cat could be encouraged to come in and spend time with you. Although not an ideal arrangement for the cat, better by far than losing her home at her age.

The outdoor run would need to be built and equipped [with outdoor cat trees etc] before the new baby arrives so that your cat can gradually be helped to make the transition from her own room. Otherwise she is going to feel very upset by being ousted from her room by the baby.

You could also consider giving her a calming supplement such as Beaphar Calming spot-on, which is effective at helping anxious cats feel more confident.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Ca...1-1&keywords=beaphar+calming+spot+on+for+cats


----------



## CassandraN (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Kate, that's very sad to hear. Might I ask which part of the UK you're from? Only in rough terms, i.e. 'North East England' as it may help if someone on here lived nearby.


----------

